# Assassin bugs



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've never read about this anywhere before, but my assissin bugs hiss!!! It sounds like a hissin cockroach, but much quieter.
Does anyone know anything about this, or have I just got some freaky little bugs?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I think youre the only one with bugs...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

lol, i think your right :laugh: 
Was worth a try tho


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Can you post a pic or a species name of your assassin bug (I think there are multiple kinds). Hemipterans?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

they are _Platymeris biguttata_ i think


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

those bugs look awesome
i wish i kept some ghetto ass liek scorpion or sumtin that kills stuff like scarabs


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

where do they come from? i have seen these in WA state typicaly found in Dead animals.

am i correct?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

They are from west africa, live on the forest floor. I'll have a look round the web, see if i can find a good site about them.
There is another similar species, _platymeris rhadamanthus_, which looks allmost identical, but has bright red sopts on its wings. I'll looks for some pics of these too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i have seen these in WA state typicaly found in Dead animals.


 You may be thinking of the American Burying Beetle that looks somewhat similar to an assassin beetle. I usually find these under dead mice. Here's alink about them: American Burying Beetle Info


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There was another carrion beetle family that came to mind from Peacock's statement but I forgot it.

Very neat, where are they from, I've never seen any like that. Easy to feed?

The hissing is just resistance as they push air out their spiracles (they breath out of their "sides" as all insects do, just noisier! )


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Extremely easy to feed!! they go for anything.
Very easy to care for, very few requirements. THIS is quite a good caresheet.

If i get some spare time, i'll do some researching and write you a profile if you want :nod:


----------

